

FoundationDB 1.0 - polskibus
https://foundationdb.com/documentation/release-notes.html

======
nlavezzo
Here are some helpful related links:

Download page (no signup required!), Community License allows for up to 6
server processes in production and unlimited in non-production:
[https://foundationdb.com/get](https://foundationdb.com/get)

Pricing page:
[https://foundationdb.com/pricing](https://foundationdb.com/pricing)

The blog post about it:
[http://blog.foundationdb.com/post/58795506022/version-1-0-an...](http://blog.foundationdb.com/post/58795506022/version-1-0-and-
pricing-announced)

An article:

~~~
zerr
Btw, any plans for hiring C++ devs? (remotely)

------
pspeter3
Has anyone tried running foundation db in production?

~~~
nlavezzo
Yes, and we have paying customers. We're working on some in-depth case
studies, but until then, here are some quotes you may be interested in:

[https://foundationdb.com/testimonials](https://foundationdb.com/testimonials)

~~~
pspeter3
What do you feel like the primary advantage is?

~~~
nlavezzo
The primary feature that distinguishes FoundationDB from other NoSQL databases
is that all operations in the database are perforomed through high
performance, cross-node ACID transactions.

This allows FoundationDB's core ordered key-value data model to be used to
expose many different data models (graph, document, even SQL) through
stateless "layers". Users can then interact with their data through whichever
data model makes sense for the application, but with a common, highly
performant and reliable underlying storage technology. Another benefit of
having just one storage technology, with ACID transactions, is that updates
can be made with perfect consistency to multiple data models (i.e. update a
document and a graph) with one operation.

